
Jail for white collar pirates who stole from Oracle - us0r
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/04/10/jail-for-white-collar-pirates-who-stole-from-oracle/
======
mtgx
> According to Oracle’s 2013 accusation, along with a separate company
> Maintech, Terix had illegally obtained software patches and firmware from
> Oracle’s Solaris support site, secretly distributing them to their own
> customers on a commercial basis.

It sounds like if you can't play exactly by Oracle's rules, then you'd better
stay the hell away from anything Oracle has touched. I can only imagine how
much worse Oracle is going to get once the issue of API copyrights is settled
once and for all. Because they will make the exact same argument - that you
"stole" from them, when they will accuse you of infringing their API
copyrights (just like they're doing with Google now).

